# knife sharpener



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I got a new knife sharpener today it's a work sharp , I love it , it works great . It's a WSKTS . 
FREE SHIPPING - Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener, Model# WSKTS | Blade Sharpeners| Northern Tool + Equipment
If you don't have one get it .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sharpe knives, hatchets and axes are always good ideas.. nice purchase


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like a good tool to use when a blade is truly dull. :vs_clap:

When it's not really a DULL edge, and just needs some honing, I have fallen in love with this tool, the "Le Beau's Honer."
The LeBeau Honer ? The only knife sharpener you'll ever need


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the Ken Onion version and I have to tell you they really put a great edge on your blades!
* I have a manual system in my BOB. water ammo and a sharp tool is mandatory!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This does it for me. Do need to get something for the axe and scissors though. 
.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I got a new knife sharpener today it's a work sharp , I love it , it works great . It's a WSKTS .
> FREE SHIPPING - Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener, Model# WSKTS | Blade Sharpeners| Northern Tool + Equipment
> If you don't have one get it .


I have one and you really have to watch out on the blade tips. It will grind them off in no time.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> I have one and you really have to watch out on the blade tips. It will grind them off in no time.


ok thank you , I have used it three times , my two knifes are good and sharp , I am haven trouble with my hatchet , I have a friend coming over in the am to show me what I am doing wrong . he has one to .


----------

